# single white female status or whaaaaaaaaa???



## amberenees (Apr 7, 2009)

ok... so i've never seen the movie but i heard single white female is about like some stalker girl who tries to take over this other girls life & like copies her like crazy....right???

anywhoskii...
so i've run into this situation one tOO many times and its creepy...
for instance...
this girl i worked w/ started going to breaks & lunches at the same time w/ me... asked for my number-freaked out if i wouldn't call/text...wanted to buy the same phone as me.... if i would go to the bathroom at work, she would go tOO... she asked me what my nick-name was for my bf and started caling her hubbie by the same pet name,(((SHE KNEW WHERE I LIVED & I NEVER EVEN TOLD HER)))and all kinds of other madness...

this other girl has made it her goal to copy my hair to the T...
like cut, color, and everything...

I mean, if i seen another girl w/ hair colors i liked... i would prob do my hair like that once maybe even twice, but everytimem and to the T???
or if i liked someone elses phone, i might want to get one myself but, there is just a point where it goes tOO far...

anyway... my current situation:
this girl had asked to be my friend on myspace a couple years back... i accepted her.
i asked her if/how she knew me, she said oh well you went to h.s. w/ some of my friends and i've seen you out a few times...
cOOl...
WHATEV...
then she all of a sudden deleted me and that was that...
NOOOOOOOW...
word got arround to me that i should really see her myspace...
tell me why this girl tOOk just about my whole "about me" and copied it word for word, (((SPELLING AND ALL)))...
like seriously copy & pasted...

really...
really...
REALLY???
you're fuccin kidding right...
like i said... its been years since like fuccin OH6 since i was even myspace friends w/ this gal...
why is she still lOOking at my page and coppying stuff from it word for word???

maybe i'm making a big deal of nothing, but that is just creepy...
NO???

should i tell her something...

sOoOOoOoooOo wierded out!!!


----------



## nebbish (Apr 7, 2009)

lol damn that's creepy.
I would confront her, but that's just me.


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 7, 2009)

Ugh I used to have a ''friend'' like that, thankfully she lives far away now. The last time I talked to her, she started styling her hair like mine and dyed it the same color and she ordered a bikini (lol how 9th grade do I sound)that she seen me wearing in a picture. Not as bad as ur lil stalker lol but I know she would be if we lived near each other again. There's a point with that crap where it gets creepy. Fashion is all about copying and making it ur own. We all take ideas from each other and we all inspire other girls to try something new. Copying an ''about me'' page is so weird though. She's probaly really really insecure and lost about who she is. You should probaly just say something to her and make her deal with her problem.


----------



## User35 (Apr 7, 2009)

People are freaking ridiculous...I dont have a stalker or anything but I do have weird ass ppl who make up fake profiles on myspace and fill my inbox and my husbands with hate mail.

*http://www.myspace.com/463882912* 

thats the best one...lol. *sigh*...people !


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

What a weirdo....

This is too creepy lol. I mean I've had friends and people ask me where I got my shoes or bag at or whatever and would go out and try to buy the same thing or something similiar. But to try to be EXACTLY like me is just nuts. I'd be careful!


----------



## iadoremac (Apr 7, 2009)

Well there is a saying that imitation is the best form of flattery.........lol


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 7, 2009)

Not to get too off topic. But has anyone seen the previews for the new Beyonce movie with the crazy psycho chick who is trying to take over her life? It's called Obsessed or Obsession, something like that.

Not to freak any of you out, but this stuff is making me think of that movie lol. Sorry!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nebbish* 

 
_lol damn that's creepy.
I would confront her, but that's just me._

 
ugh... i think i'm going to have to...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mizz.Coppertone* 

 
_Ugh I used to have a ''friend'' like that, thankfully she lives far away now. The last time I talked to her, she started styling her hair like mine and dyed it the same color and she ordered a bikini (lol how 9th grade do I sound)that she seen me wearing in a picture. Not as bad as ur lil stalker lol but I know she would be if we lived near each other again. There's a point with that crap where it gets creepy. Fashion is all about copying and making it ur own. We all take ideas from each other and we all inspire other girls to try something new. Copying an ''about me'' page is so weird though. She's probaly really really insecure and lost about who she is. You should probaly just say something to her and make her deal with her problem._

 
right???
getting inspiration is one thing... 
but this is just taking it to a whole nother level...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_What a weirdo....

This is too creepy lol. I mean I've had friends and people ask me where I got my shoes or bag at or whatever and would go out and try to buy the same thing or something similiar. But to try to be EXACTLY like me is just nuts. I'd be careful!_

 
i told my bf about it, and he was like...
so what the girl isn't clever, whats the big deal...
i was like.... WHAAAAAA???
i'm glad i wasn't the only one who was wierded out...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iadoremac* 

 
_Well there is a saying that imitation is the best form of flattery.........lol_

 
LMAO...
maybe thats how i'll start off my message to her...

"so i know imitation is the best form of flattery but i think you're just creepy..."

LOL!!!

really though... how am i even gonna start off my message???


----------



## amberenees (Apr 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_Not to get too off topic. But has anyone seen the previews for the new Beyonce movie with the crazy psycho chick who is trying to take over her life? It's called Obsessed or Obsession, something like that.

Not to freak any of you out, but this stuff is making me think of that movie lol. Sorry!_

 
omg... 
i know exactly what you're talking about...
maybe she's into my bf...
i wouldn't doubt it...
-crazy-hose-beast
(((WAYNE's WORLD REFRENCE)))


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 7, 2009)

That's happened to me before, especially online. I used to be into making layouts for myspace, and ppl on my own list would steal my work (with my name written all over it, go figure). I've also had people copy word for word my about me and even little sections I used to write about my then boyfriend (ahh those old High school myspace days). Also ppl stealing your pictures and making fake profiles with them. I deleted my myspace a long time ago, and I don't have facebook or nothing else of that sort. I realized on myspace, ppl that knew me never spoke me anymore and to be honest, myspace is like a place for people to be nosey (atleast for me it was). In all honestly, Even I would be on there to be nosey to, to check ppls new pictures and what not, when in reality I never really had any type of communication with those ppl. The internet can be a scary place, ppl are wild..lol. I would never just stalk somebody, make fake profiles to see someones pics...I think it's not that serious. But some people I gotta tell you, they're just not normal.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amberenees* 

 
_omg... 
i know exactly what you're talking about...
maybe she's into my bf...
i wouldn't doubt it...
-crazy-hose-beast
(((WAYNE's WORLD REFRENCE)))_

 
This is just totally weird. There is nothing normal about it!!! Ugh, just some people...

LOL but luckily I already know how cliche that movie is going to be. Beyonce is gonna beat the shit out of the crazy chick or possibly kill her (we got to admit it all the psychos always come back if there not dead in movies!) and then have her life back. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_That's happened to me before, especially online. I used to be into making layouts for myspace, and ppl on my own list would steal my work (with my name written all over it, go figure). I've also had people copy word for word my about me and even little sections I used to write about my then boyfriend (ahh those old High school myspace days). Also ppl stealing your pictures and making fake profiles with them. I deleted my myspace a long time ago, and I don't have facebook or nothing else of that sort. I realized on myspace, ppl that knew me never spoke me anymore and to be honest, myspace is like a place for people to be nosey (atleast for me it was). In all honestly, Even I would be on there to be nosey to, to check ppls new pictures and what not, when in reality I never really had any type of communication with those ppl. The internet can be a scary place, ppl are wild..lol. I would never just stalk somebody, make fake profiles to see someones pics...I think it's not that serious. But some people I gotta tell you, they're just not normal._

 
As far as I know so far I luckily don't have any e-stalkers and people stealing my "identity" online. If it does ever happen and I find out I'll laugh first about it and then go complete apeshit on the person just to try to freak them out. 

I had a friend who constantly had people stealing her pics and her name even on myspace a few years back. She was a really pretty girl though so she was more prone to it happening to her. The guy I'm involved with use to be a straight myspace whore with like 50 million chicks on his page. He had the classic myspace perfect angle pics and shirtless ones going on for everyone to see. And A LOT of guys stole his pics and made fake profiles. I was bored one day like 3 years ago and decided to look through random people's myspaces and came across in just that one day 2 people using pics of him as their own on there. He always found it to be funny though and so did I lol. But I can see where it can get scary. Another guy who had hijacked his pics, formed a e-relationship online with some girl. They "dated" for months until someone told her that he was a fake and gave her the myspace link to my guy. She told him that she wanted to get to know the real him. He made a blog post on his page about it and just laughed at her. Eh, now do people wonder why it's not a good idea to form such "serious relationships" online especially when you've never actually met the person?


----------



## kaliraksha (Apr 8, 2009)

I would personally be flattered and feel sorry for her, and if I was inclined to say anything it would probably be sarcastic knowing me.

I dunno about creepy, but it is weird and sad =(


----------



## COBI (Apr 8, 2009)

I think that's why it's important to be selective about the "quality" of your friends on social networking sites like myspace and facebook.  It's why my profiles on both are private.  I use the sites to keep up with my FRIENDS not so random people can keep tabs on me.  Even my profile is very general; things that it would be very easy to know about me anyway.  

I always laugh (or shake my head) when I see someone have a statement in their profile to the effect of "If you're going to have a private profile, why even be on myspace?"  because my feeling is the exact opposite: "why would you possibly put so much private information and photos on here and choose to make it available for anyone anywhere to see and read?"   Usually, in my experience, the people who have written the "Y B private" comment also display serious signs of immaturity throughout the rest of their profile.

But again, I use them both for keeping in touch with a friends versus accepting everyone because they "know" me as their cousin's friend's sister met me once or we're both friends with so-and-so.


----------



## florabundance (Apr 8, 2009)

That is something that really irks me, because when someone straightup copies you and you point it out, you either end up sounding like a child, or like you think you're the shit, like "i'm amazing, and so people want to copy me"...but MY GOD, my friend (no longer friends tho) used to pull that kind of shit all the time. ALL the time. Makes me angry just thinking about it lol.

But yeah, it goes to show that you have an attractive personality and style if people think that by acting or dressing (or whatever) the same way you do, that they'll be equally as confident as you, or elicit the same reactions that you get from others. I think we're all guilty of it to some extent. Myspace girl took it maybe a little too far though


----------



## LoveMU (Apr 8, 2009)

I hate myspace!  But i am on facebook, not much better, but I feel like MySpace can get scarier!

That must be really embarrassing for her to totally copy u, and I'm sure all her friends know it too!


----------



## amberenees (Apr 8, 2009)

i don't think its a biggie when people have their pro's on pirvate...
but i don't...
some of my fam back in tx don't have myspace, and like to lOOK at my pixies so i don't put it on private...
& i guess the way i've always approached things is if someone wants to be my "friend" cOOl, i'm open to it...
and if they ever get weird-then i simply delete...

but this girl... just has me baffled....


----------



## kimmy (Apr 8, 2009)

honestly, i don't think that someone who dresses like you and styles her hair like you is an imminent threat to you. i'd say just brush it off, it's not like she's lurking in your bushes or trying to fish your locks or anything.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 9, 2009)

I have been suggested MANY times to put my profile up as private cause I get a lot of men (icky ones always. I swear I'm a scumbag magnet.) messaging me and trying to friend me on there. Or even the ones that are bold and out right ask if I am willing to trade nude pics with them pfft. Sure buddy boy cause your just sooo damn hot, not! 

I like my myspace to be public cause I've really been trying to connect with old friends, people I knew from school. That's why I keep it public. There have been times where I have reconnected with someone through myspace and they would tell me that they weren't sure if they would of sent me a friend request cause they weren't sure if it was me at first. 

I do a "screening" of anyone that I don't know before even considering to accept their request. If it's some guy with a million girls on his page, then no I will deny that shit. But if the person seems to be a good conversation starter and polite I may accept it.


----------



## amberenees (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kimmy* 

 
_honestly, i don't think that someone who dresses like you and styles her hair like you is an imminent threat to you. i'd say just brush it off, it's not like she's lurking in your bushes or trying to fish your locks or anything._

 
i don't think anyone is a threat...
the only thing is i think it creepy that some random girl was coppying my about me word for word...


----------



## Lizzie (Apr 9, 2009)

Hopefully it doesn't end up like the movie, eh?


----------



## Lauren1981 (Apr 9, 2009)

you aren't making a big deal.
this chick i used to live with moved in right? started buying the same exact food as me, would watch whenever i cooked and would cook the same exact shit as soon as i got done cooking, bought the same EXACT dishes as me, started using words i use, bought me clothes for my b-day that i already have and tried to act like she just knew what type of female i was, went and bought the same clothes i already had for herself, was starting to dress like me, THEN the bitch asked me to help her with makeup, right? this ho stole my shit! my MAC shit!!!!! she took my 224 brush, goldmine, freshwater, & beauty marked. she stole my disney movies which i ADORED because that's just a part of my childhood that i love. they came up missing after i told her how much i love disney movies (the older ones like sleeping beauty, aladdin, lion king etc) it didn't matter what i would do, say, or wear. she would always copy it, if not the same day, the VERY next day and it was SO blatent, creepy, frustrating, etc, etc, etc..... when she bought the same dishes as me, i CASUALLY mentioned buying my dishes at old time pottery and how i love everything there. THE NEXT DAY i get home and she had the same exact ones i had. it was fucking disgusting living with that bitch. disgusting and creepy.
i don't know about saying anything to the myspace chick since you don't really have to deal with her on a daily basis. i would just switch my shit up and keep it private


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 9, 2009)

I feel about 16 years too old to read and understand what is going on so I'll just say to be safe and choose your friends wisely.


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *X4biddenxLustX* 

 
_This is just totally weird. There is nothing normal about it!!! Ugh, just some people...

LOL but luckily I already know how cliche that movie is going to be. Beyonce is gonna beat the shit out of the crazy chick or possibly kill her (we got to admit it all the psychos always come back if there not dead in movies!) and then have her life back. 



As far as I know so far I luckily don't have any e-stalkers and people stealing my "identity" online. If it does ever happen and I find out I'll laugh first about it and then go complete apeshit on the person just to try to freak them out. 

I had a friend who constantly had people stealing her pics and her name even on myspace a few years back. She was a really pretty girl though so she was more prone to it happening to her. The guy I'm involved with use to be a straight myspace whore with like 50 million chicks on his page. He had the classic myspace perfect angle pics and shirtless ones going on for everyone to see. And A LOT of guys stole his pics and made fake profiles. I was bored one day like 3 years ago and decided to look through random people's myspaces and came across in just that one day 2 people using pics of him as their own on there. He always found it to be funny though and so did I lol. But I can see where it can get scary. Another guy who had hijacked his pics, formed a e-relationship online with some girl. They "dated" for months until someone told her that he was a fake and gave her the myspace link to my guy. She told him that she wanted to get to know the real him. He made a blog post on his page about it and just laughed at her. Eh, now do people wonder why it's not a good idea to form such "serious relationships" online especially when you've never actually met the person?_

 
wthhhhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 stole his picture and had an online relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is wrong with people !!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor girl, but she was probably using a fake picture too lol.


----------



## amberenees (Apr 9, 2009)

sOoOOO... 
i did it...
i sent her a message and said...

"i know you and i had been 'friends' on here at one point or another... & i'm not exactly sure what happened but i have to ask...
what is the deal w/ copying portions of my about me word for word? not upset just thought it was strange...."
NO RESPONES...
AND DID NOT CHANGE ANYTHING...

& thats why babygirl is BLOCKED!!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 10, 2009)

Wow, hun!! People are flipping crazy. It means they're jealous, psychotic and have way too much time on their hands.

A girl who used to work with my boyfriend at his old job stalked me online and offline. She wanted to be with him and they hung out a little. She'd send me a million messages online and add me on every single social networking site I was on. She would add me as a friend and if I denied her, she would send me another one. It got so creepy he confronted her and they stopped talking, but she got even weirder with me. She'd send me so many messages (one of them *asking me IF I WEAR TAMPONS?!!?* She was like do you wear tampons?! You should use a DivaCup!") and one time I caught her following my boyfriend and I and staring at us. *She even stole his iPod at work!* 
I also saw her driving down the street I was walking on and staring at me. Luckily she got fired and moved back across the country.


----------



## amberenees (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Wow, hun!! People are flipping crazy. It means they're jealous, psychotic and have way too much time on their hands.

A girl who used to work with my boyfriend at his old job stalked me online and offline. She wanted to be with him and they hung out a little. She'd send me a million messages online and add me on every single social networking site I was on. She would add me as a friend and if I denied her, she would send me another one. It got so creepy he confronted her and they stopped talking, but she got even weirder with me. She'd send me so many messages (one of them *asking me IF I WEAR TAMPONS?!!?* She was like do you wear tampons?! You should use a DivaCup!") and one time I caught her following my boyfriend and I and staring at us. *She even stole his iPod at work!* 
I also saw her driving down the street I was walking on and staring at me. Luckily she got fired and moved back across the country._

 

wOw...
she didn't by chance move to Phx-AZ did she???
crazy-guuuuuhhhhsss theese days!!!


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stronqerx* 

 
_wthhhhhhh
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 stole his picture and had an online relationship 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 what is wrong with people !!!!!!!!!!!!! Poor girl, but she was probably using a fake picture too lol._

 
I'm not sure if it happens now with his pics getting stolen and used by others as he's cut down on how many friends he has and set his profile to private. I actually really don't know what goes on with his myspace as were not friends on there (by my choice) lol. 

I did feel bad for the girl at first as she had made replies to his blog that he posted for the whole world to see. She didn't seem weird of anything, she was in fact a pretty girl too. Still not a good idea to commit to some e-stranger with less than 5 pics of themselves posted up just cause they "love you" lol. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amberenees* 

 
_sOoOOO... 
i did it...
i sent her a message and said...

"i know you and i had been 'friends' on here at one point or another... & i'm not exactly sure what happened but i have to ask...
what is the deal w/ copying portions of my about me word for word? not upset just thought it was strange...."
NO RESPONES...
AND DID NOT CHANGE ANYTHING...

& thats why babygirl is BLOCKED!!!_

 
I doubt this girl will have the balls to write you a message back! Probably cause she's not only very insecure but probably knows herself how much of a wacko she made herself out to be!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Wow, hun!! People are flipping crazy. It means they're jealous, psychotic and have way too much time on their hands.

A girl who used to work with my boyfriend at his old job stalked me online and offline. She wanted to be with him and they hung out a little. She'd send me a million messages online and add me on every single social networking site I was on. She would add me as a friend and if I denied her, she would send me another one. It got so creepy he confronted her and they stopped talking, but she got even weirder with me. She'd send me so many messages (one of them *asking me IF I WEAR TAMPONS?!!?* She was like do you wear tampons?! You should use a DivaCup!") and one time I caught her following my boyfriend and I and staring at us. *She even stole his iPod at work!* 
I also saw her driving down the street I was walking on and staring at me. Luckily she got fired and moved back across the country._

 
Now that girl is another wackjob. Luckily she has moved farrrrrrr away from you. 

What the heck are divacups btw anyways?!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 11, 2009)

Hahahahaha!

And DivaCups are menstrual cups. I actually have one, its just mighty uncomfortable.


----------



## X4biddenxLustX (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Hahahahaha!

And DivaCups are menstrual cups. I actually have one, its just mighty uncomfortable._

 

I've heard of menstrual cups before! And yeah they don't sound too comfortable....or mess free either TMI I know I know sorry lol.


----------



## chrissyclass (Apr 11, 2009)

..and what if she's reading this thread right now??? Eeep!


----------



## zzoester (Apr 14, 2009)

How creepy and weird. I hope she gets a life and delete your info/about me stuff from her profile. I can't believe she copied that!


----------

